# Old snowboard question



## vanish217 (Jan 1, 2007)

you got any pics?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

i want to say the old X-type

WE NEED PICS and we can tell u


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

vanish217 said:


> you got any pics?


x2 :dunno:


----------

